
Mark Zuckerberg, give up on China before you embarrass yourself even more - ilamont
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/global-opinions/wp/2018/07/31/mark-zuckerberg-give-up-on-china-before-you-embarrass-yourself-even-more/
======
Cypher
Paywall shit, fuck off.

